# Quantum Break



## Flash (Oct 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ybRB8sBCigw[/YOUTUBE]


Quantum Break is Remedy's next fearless title that's coming solely to the Xbox One. It can easily be proclaimed as "Xbox's boldest new IP" due to the fact that it ties in with a "television show." Not only does it tie into the story, but it is said that decisions you make in the game with affect the "television show."


The story of Quantum Break revolves around three main characters who all have the ability to manipulate time due to a time travel experiment going wrong. The game is a played in a third person perspective and heavily relies on cover based gameplay.


The trailer shows off some gorgeous graphics as well as some awesome combat with Jack, one of the three main characters. In the new, extended part of the trailer, Remedy shows of some of their environmental puzzle gameplay called "Stutters." Stutters are hostile and unstable environments that you must get past using your time powers. Stutters are said to be one of the many things in Quantum Break that will provoke you to manipulate time.


Quantum Break is slated to hit Xbox One in Q2 2015.

Quantum Break's new trailer makes us wish we could time travel to its release | Windows Central

We hope, it will be ported to PC some time.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2014)

As a Time Travel and Kinect fan this makes me buy XBox One right away! But until I can really afford one, I can just hope it arrived on PC too!

Quantum Break looks like a game build for Cinematic experience. I would die if I don't play this game soon!

- - - Updated - - -

Amazing thing about this game is the Time Freeze, the time not just freeze but it does so in such a visually beautiful way that amazes me at the level of detail.

When time freezes, every explosion, every bullet, every object and every bit of sparkles freeze. It seems to me that this game will not only provide a way to play the game never before with time freeze, but rather very eloquently shows the power of GPU we have advanced too. I don't think with all its graphics prowess Quantum Break could have been made say 5 years from before.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2015)

The game's delayed by a year already... to 2016 

Xbox One Joins The Delay Party As Microsoft Moves 'Quantum Break' To 2016 - Forbes


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cKSh2MvkCIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Aug 10, 2015)

Now that is good trailer. Time Travel experiment gone horribly wrong, causing time anomalies, resulting in Time behaving erratically, in time jumps, loops, and you have got yourself a gameplay never imagined before.


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2016)

Remedy's upcoming action-adventure third-person shooter Quantum Break has a TV series that ties in with the game's storyline. If you're playing the game on the Xbox One, you have the option to download the episode pack, which comes in at 75GB.

Quantum Break's episode pack is a massive 75GB download | Windows Centra


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 27, 2016)

^ Hope that this upgrades India's network infrastructure a little bit.


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]zJCSw9pR40I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2016)

I played some Quantum Break and posted my views here:
*forum.digit.in/gamerz/196133-quantum-break-2.html#post2307841

- - - Updated - - -

I would now lock this thread, since that thread was older anyway.


----------

